# Beruf im Makro?



## dtrain07 (8. November 2008)

Hey,

ich wollte fragen, ob man seinen Beruf auch im Makro verlinken kann, sodass man beim Draufdrücken auf den Link das Vorschau-Fenster des Berufes zu sehen bekommt.
Geht das?
Wenn ja, wie?

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## lukluk (8. November 2008)

ja das geht also man schreibt ein normales makro am anfang wie z.b. 

/2 Biete meine fahikeiten an bin juwe kann alle epicx

und danach gehst du auf dein juwefenster und drükst auf das zeichen damit der link kommt und dan steht da

/2 Biete eine fähigkeiten an bin juwe kann alle epicx [Juwelenschleifen]

also mit link und der funktioniert dan auch wen du das makro verwendest


----------



## Norvin (10. Januar 2009)

dtrain07 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich wollte fragen, ob man seinen Beruf auch im Makro verlinken kann, sodass man beim Draufdrücken auf den Link das Vorschau-Fenster des Berufes zu sehen bekommt.
> Geht das?
> ...


 

ja würd ich auch gerne aber nur in einem makro das das funktioniert
das funktioniert nit
kann mir einer helfen


----------



## kruschî (28. Februar 2009)

hallo,

das funktioniert wie das lukluk geschrieben hat. ihr dürft nur kein addon fenster haben sondern das original von blizzard. dann wie beschrieben und im berufe fenster auf die liegende 8 (beruf verlinken) und schon funzt das.

mfg


----------



## Demitrius (2. März 2009)

er will ein makro, wie z. b. ne schuss-rotation beim jäger ^^

sry ich weiß nicht obs eins gibt... denke aber schon da man ja auch sozusagen gz-makros machen kann im /g...

versuchs doch mal mit /2 (is ja handel glaub ich ^^) bla bla bla [link]


----------



## Dalmus (2. März 2009)

Gehen wird's auf jeden Fall.
Leider sitze ich gerade auf der Arbeit und kann's nicht ausprobieren, hab aber mal in das aktuelle Api geschaut und die Funktion GetTradeSkillListLink() gefunden.
Leider kann man dort aber keinen Tradeskill übergeben. Man muß also immer wenn man das Makro benutzt auch das entsprechende Berufsfenster aufhaben. Finde ich persönlich jetzt etwas unschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griese (2. März 2009)

Hm, also ich post auch mein Makro fast jeden Tag und ich bekomm viele wsp mit Anfragen.

Das Makro geht also wie bereits vorher beschrieben.

Gut, vielleicht versteh ich das Anliegen komplett nicht.


----------



## Biggus (3. März 2009)

/script SendChatMessage(select(2,GetSpellLink("Juwelenschleifen")),"CHANNEL",nil,GetChannelName("Handel"));

text wird mit ".." getrennt eingefügt z.B.

/script SendChatMessage("Biete an:"..select(2,GetSpellLink("Juwelenschleifen")),"CHANNEL",nil,GetChannelName("Handel"));


----------



## Dalmus (3. März 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> /script SendChatMessage(select(2,GetSpellLink("Juwelenschleifen")),"CHANNEL",nil,GetChannelName("Handel"));


Wtf? Da werden die Tradeskills als Spellls behandelt?
Auf sowas muß man auch erstmal kommen. Oo


----------



## Demitrius (3. März 2009)

also ich hab es vorher versucht, es reicht völlig wenn du das makro erstellst und als text /2 (für handelschat) biete an gg mats und tg [Juwelenschleifen]

letzteres sollte natürlich dann die verlinkung sein ^^

bei mir hat es ohne probleme geklappt, hab dadurch auch gleich mal 4 Aufträge erhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (4. Mai 2009)

wenn ich den beruf einfach ins makro verlinken will steht da nur "enchanting[grand master] ... nix mit link


----------



## Griese (10. Mai 2009)

Du musst den Skill im Zauberbuch anklicken und dann in dem Fenster auf eine Art...8 klicken. Dann haste deinen Link.


----------



## Supermany2 (31. August 2009)

ich habe es ausprobiert mit dem script teil aber irgendwie klappt das net
es müsste doch reichen das einfach zu kopieren oder?


----------



## Fightox (26. November 2009)

Es ist schon richtig, dass es recht einfach zu machen ist.

einfach unter /makro ein neues makro erstellen. zB /2 biete an gg ats und tg [Juwelenschleifen]

letzteres ist der link den man in das makro einfügen kann indem man das jeweilige beruf-buch öffnet und oben auf das zeichen für unendlichkeit klickt ( &#8734; ) 

dabei muss man natürlich das fenster offen haben wo man den text fürs makro eingibt.

eines gibt es noch zu beachten: sobald man neue formeln/rezepte etc. lernt muss man den link erneuern.

so jetzt meine frage ^^

ich steh momentan vor dem problem dass ich nur einen beruf verlinken kann. 
heißt: bei zB /2 biete gg mats und tg [Juwelenschleifen] und [Verzauberkunst] an. macht er nach dem ersten beruf schluss. 

im makro wird (wie auch immer) alles nach dem ersten berufe-link zu einem undefinierbaren link zusammen gewürfelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte um antwort und hilfe 

LG


----------



## Anaximedes (26. November 2009)

2.Zeile einfügen?


----------



## Fightox (27. November 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> 2.Zeile einfügen?



das dachte ich auch erst aber das sieht dann wie folg aus:

Ich schreibe zB:

/2 Biete meine [Verzauberkunst]
/2 und mein [Juwelenschleifen]
/2 gg mats und tg /w me 

sobald das makro erstellt ist steht aber folgendes:

/2 Biete mein [Verzauberkunst]
/2 und mein |Htrade:51311:450:450:58000000190322B:8/7UuqMtJyjpmMHAAAAwHAAAg/Bg/vBAAAAAAA+BAAAA6/37v7re2f1eDCTC


keine ahnung was das ist. letzteres wird als link angezeigt

lg


----------



## Carcharoth (27. November 2009)

Du kannst nur einen Berufslink pro Macro einfügen.


Ausserdem versteh ich nich wie hier jeder seinen Senf dazugeben muss, wenn doch die Lösung bereits in der ersten Antwort steht und völlig korrekt ist oO


----------



## Griese (28. November 2009)

Und wie machen dass die ganzen Leute die 2 Berufe im /2er Spammen? 2 Makros?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fightox (28. November 2009)

manche leute posten sogar auf einen schlag 5 berufe von ihren anderen chars...

ach wat solls kA wie die das machen^^  hab jetzt zwei makros


----------



## Vazlav (8. Januar 2010)

Wie der Mod schon schrieb das funzt so.
Und wenn drücken die Berufspamer 2 Tasten hintereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalandro99 (2. März 2010)

Hallo, 

der liebe herr Moderator Carcharoth hat hier nur die halbewaheit geschrieben... 

Teroretisch ist es möglich 2 Berufe einfach so zu verlinken das problem ist das die links zum teil bis zu 170stellen haben und in einem Makro 

   kann man max. 255 stellen einbauen... und dann wird das makro zu lang und es entsteht dieses bug makro was Fightox hatte...

so weit ich das bis jetzt raus gefunden habe ist es möglich 2 berufe zu verlinken allerdings nur mit der sehr komplizirte version mit dem 

	ganzen programierer zeug wovon ich persönlich keine ahnung habe xDD

ich habe das problem auch so gelöst das ich nur einfach 2 markos schnell hintereinander drück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

hoff konnte helfen/mein senf dazu geben

MFG Kala 

Ps: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!! xD


----------



## zONzai (7. März 2010)

2 berufe, ein makro:

One button to link both of your professions to trade chat and guild chat. Just replace "Inscription" and "Enchanting" with your two professions. 

 /cast Inscription
/run SendChatMessage("Free with your mats "..GetTradeSkillListLink(), "channel", nil, "2")
/cast Enchanting
/run SendChatMessage(GetTradeSkillListLink().." I'll even give you 5g if I skill up!", "channel", nil, "2") CloseTradeSkill()

Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Useful_macros


----------



## Izara (2. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du kannst nur einen Berufslink pro Macro einfügen.
> 
> 
> Ausserdem versteh ich nich wie hier jeder seinen Senf dazugeben muss, wenn doch die Lösung bereits in der ersten Antwort steht und völlig korrekt ist oO


hm.. bei uns auf dem Server postet einer ständig mit einem Char 5 Berufe seiner Twinks.. wie geht denn das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab schon zig Leute gefragt und keiner weiß es.. aber er machts (reagiert nur nicht auf meine Fragen *grml* ).


----------



## madmurdock (22. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> hm.. bei uns auf dem Server postet einer ständig mit einem Char 5 Berufe seiner Twinks.. wie geht denn das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst die per Atloholic (Addon) verlinken/posten. Leider weiss ich aber aber nicht, ob man das in ein Makro bauen kann bzw wie der Befehl dafür wäre.


----------



## Evolenta (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,
mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass wenn jemand seinen Berufsskill postet, manche Berufsfenster nicht mehr aufgehen. Bei meinem Makro auch nicht.
Heisst ja neu verlinken. Aber das geht nicht mehr so wie früher übers Kettensymbol.
Weiss vielleicht jemand wie das jetzt funktioniert? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Greetz


----------



## MisterFun (21. Oktober 2010)

Seit dem Patch 4.0.1 kann man nurnoch 2 Zeilen in den Handelschannel am Stück posten, daher müsste dein Makro eher wie folgt aussehen:


```
/run b, ju=GetSpellLink("Juwelenschleifen")
/run b, vz=GetSpellLink("Verzauberkunst")
/run SendChatMessage("Biete meine Künste des "..ju, "CHANNEL",nil,2)
/run SendChatMessage("und der "..vz.." gegen Mats und TG!", "CHANNEL",nil,2)
```

Das sieht dann im Chat so aus:



> [20:24] [2] [80:Icke]: Biete meine Künste des [Juwelenschleifen]
> [20:24] [2] [80:Icke]: und der [Verzauberkunst] gegen Mats und TG!



Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## ghulnar (27. Januar 2011)

ich hab mein makro wie folgt gemacht

als erstes den beruf im handelschannel mit dem berufefenster gelinkt,....dann makro erstellen mit /2 ich bin der beste in (shift linksklick auf den berufslink im handelschannel von eben)

fertig


----------



## Tiger85 (7. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ...Ausserdem versteh ich nich wie hier jeder seinen Senf dazugeben muss, wenn doch die Lösung bereits in der ersten Antwort steht und völlig korrekt ist oO


Und wieder ein Mod, der seine Arbeit und den Grundsatz eines Forums nicht versteht. Ein Forum ist NICHT dazu da, eine Meinung zu präsentieren und alle schlucken diese. Sondern zum Meinungsaustausch. Wenn die erste Antwort richtig ist, so kann trotzdem jeder nach Lust und Laune darüber diskutieren, wie es besser, komfortabler - oder im Sinne WoW Patch 4.0.3 auch funktionierend - aussehen könnte. Die erste Antwort funktioniert nämlich mit Cataclysm NICHT. Sondern der Hinweis mit dem /script war Gold wert. Aber das scheint hier keiner zu raffen.

Und nun die Flammen bitte. Ich lese eh nicht mit 

PS: Falls jemand meint, über das Alter des Threads rummosern zu müssen. Ich habe mir die Frage gestern gestellt und mir wurde geholfen. Und zwar mit einer späteren Antwort als mit der Ersten. Danke dafür an  Biggus.


----------



## Derrty (29. März 2011)

Kann man mit einem Makro ein anderes Makro aufrufen? dann könnte man ja sozusagen am schluss von ersten makro das zweite aufrufen?


----------



## Magnolobo (11. Juli 2012)

MisterFun schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch 4.0.1 kann man nurnoch 2 Zeilen in den Handelschannel am Stück posten, daher müsste dein Makro eher wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





Bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei mit Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst.

Bei Ingenieruskunst muss ich 


```
/run b, ing=GetSpellLink("Ingenieurskunst")
```

verwenden damit es funktioniert.
Bei Inschriftenkunde ist es


```
/run b, ik=GetSpellLink("Inschriftenkunde")
```

Einfach nur "in" geht nicht, es muss "ing" bzw. "ik" sein.

Wie kann ich da nun noch Verhüttung mit unterbringen. Bei mir auf dem Server wird öfters mal danach gefragt.
Also praktisch Verhüttung mit Ingi / Juwe oder Schmied in einem Makro


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Magnolobo schrieb:


> Wie kann ich da nun noch Verhüttung mit unterbringen. Bei mir auf dem Server wird öfters mal danach gefragt.
> Also praktisch Verhüttung mit Ingi / Juwe oder Schmiedin einem Makro



Soweit ich mich entsinne gibt es für Verhüttung keine Verlinkung.

mfg


----------

